# Check Engine light coming on very dimly...



## scruffy212 (Jul 12, 2015)

We have a 2001 Fleetwood Discovery with the Cat 3126B motor.  the check engine light keeps coming on very dimly, to where you can't see it during the day, only at night.  any suggestions? haven't tried anything yet, since we just bought the coach yesterday, and have zero experience with it!  Thanks in advance


----------

